# Upgrading my MacPro 3.1



## Flyman (Dec 18, 2018)

#1
Hi Everyone,

I'm in a bit of a predicament and really could use some advice here.

I love PC gaming with my ageing 2008 MacPro (via BootCamp) but it just can't cope anymore.​My plan is to either buy or build a dedicated gaming PC to use in my study but at the same time I do not want to be without a 'Mac environment' for the benefit of all my other Apple peripherals.

If I explain how my system is currently set up perhaps you guys can help me with the best way to move forward?

In my MacPro I have 2 x 500Gb SSD's with 1 purely for the Mac OS and Home folder and another for Windows 10.
There are also 2 internal HD's for Backup.
All my photos and music are stored on an external HD.​I better mention that all I use my mac for these days is for some photo retouching, web browsing and streaming my music and photos to the Apple TV's I have in my lounge and kitchen.

So the problem is do I get a Mac Mini, MacBook or the latest iPad considering the above and the fact that I only plan to have just the one monitor on my desk?

Many thanks in advance and hoping you can help.​


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 18, 2018)

Why not just buy a cheap Windows laptop, and using your Mac solely as a Mac? It's too well setup to be wasted.


----------

